# Glassfish, Deoployment teilt fehlgeschlagen



## OnDemand (21. Apr 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kurioser Weise kann ich lokal deployen und alles läuft wunderbar! Deploye ich auf meinem Linux-Server kommt folgende Exception, kann mir jemand sagen was da los ist?


```
[2015-04-21T13:47:07.931+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [SEVERE] [NCLS-CORE-00086] [javax.enterprise.system.core] [tid: _ThreadID=20 _ThreadName=RunLevelControllerThread-1429616805349] [timeMillis: 1429616827931] [levelValue: 1000] [[
  Unknown address null
java.net.UnknownHostException: MEINE-iP-Nr:9090: invalid IPv6 address
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1148)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1105)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getByName(InetAddress.java:1055)
	at com.sun.enterprise.v3.services.impl.GrizzlyProxy.initialize(GrizzlyProxy.java:117)
	at com.sun.enterprise.v3.services.impl.GrizzlyService.createNetworkProxy(GrizzlyService.java:539)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.jms.system.ActiveJmsResourceAdapter.initializeLazyListener(ActiveJmsResourceAdapter.java:472)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.jms.system.JmsProviderLifecycle.postConstruct(JmsProviderLifecycle.java:113)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.ClazzCreator.postConstructMe(ClazzCreator.java:329)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.ClazzCreator.create(ClazzCreator.java:377)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.SystemDescriptor.create(SystemDescriptor.java:461)
	at org.glassfish.hk2.runlevel.internal.AsyncRunLevelContext.findOrCreate(AsyncRunLevelContext.java:227)
	at org.glassfish.hk2.runlevel.RunLevelContext.findOrCreate(RunLevelContext.java:84)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.Utilities.createService(Utilities.java:2258)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.ServiceHandleImpl.getService(ServiceHandleImpl.java:105)
	at org.jvnet.hk2.internal.ServiceHandleImpl.getService(ServiceHandleImpl.java:87)
	at org.glassfish.hk2.runlevel.internal.CurrentTaskFuture$QueueRunner.oneJob(CurrentTaskFuture.java:1162)
	at org.glassfish.hk2.runlevel.internal.CurrentTaskFuture$QueueRunner.run(CurrentTaskFuture.java:1147)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1142)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:617)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
]]

[2015-04-21T13:47:20.147+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [SEVERE] [poolmgr.component_register_exception] [javax.enterprise.resource.resourceadapter.com.sun.enterprise.resource.rm] [tid: _ThreadID=120 _ThreadName=__ejb-thread-pool1] [timeMillis: 1429616840147] [levelValue: 1000] [[
  RAR5029:Unexpected exception while registering component 
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Local transaction already has 1 non-XA Resource: cannot add more resources.  
	at com.sun.enterprise.transaction.JavaEETransactionManagerSimplified.enlistResource(JavaEETransactionManagerSimplified.java:345)
	at com.sun.enterprise.resource.rm.ResourceManagerImpl.registerResource(ResourceManagerImpl.java:152)
	at com.sun.enterprise.resource.rm.ResourceManagerImpl.enlistResource(ResourceManagerImpl.java:112)
	at com.sun.enterprise.resource.pool.PoolManagerImpl.getResource(PoolManagerImpl.java:211)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.ConnectionManagerImpl.getResource(ConnectionManagerImpl.java:360)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.ConnectionManagerImpl.internalGetConnection(ConnectionManagerImpl.java:307)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.ConnectionManagerImpl.allocateConnection(ConnectionManagerImpl.java:196)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.ConnectionManagerImpl.allocateConnection(ConnectionManagerImpl.java:171)
	at com.sun.enterprise.connectors.ConnectionManagerImpl.allocateConnection(ConnectionManagerImpl.java:166)
	at com.sun.gjc.spi.base.AbstractDataSource.getConnection(AbstractDataSource.java:114)
	at xxx.util.sql.ConnectionManager.getI2SConnection(ConnectionManager.java:61)
	at xxx.util.sql.SqlData.<clinit>(SqlData.java:13)
	at xxx.connector.joomla.services.UserManager.insertUsersFromJoomla(UserManager.java:46)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:497)
	at org.glassfish.ejb.security.application.EJBSecurityManager.runMethod(EJBSecurityManager.java:1081)
	at org.glassfish.ejb.security.application.EJBSecurityManager.invoke(EJBSecurityManager.java:1153)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.invokeBeanMethod(BaseContainer.java:4786)
	at com.sun.ejb.EjbInvocation.invokeBeanMethod(EjbInvocation.java:656)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeChainImpl.invokeNext(InterceptorManager.java:822)
	at com.sun.ejb.EjbInvocation.proceed(EjbInvocation.java:608)
	at org.jboss.weld.ejb.AbstractEJBRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.aroundInvoke(AbstractEJBRequestScopeActivationInterceptor.java:55)
	at org.jboss.weld.ejb.SessionBeanInterceptor.aroundInvoke(SessionBeanInterceptor.java:52)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:497)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeInterceptor$2.run(InterceptorManager.java:878)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeInterceptor.intercept(InterceptorManager.java:875)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeChainImpl.invokeNext(InterceptorManager.java:822)
	at com.sun.ejb.EjbInvocation.proceed(EjbInvocation.java:608)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.SystemInterceptorProxy.doCall(SystemInterceptorProxy.java:163)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.SystemInterceptorProxy.aroundTimeout(SystemInterceptorProxy.java:145)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:497)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeInterceptor$2.run(InterceptorManager.java:878)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeInterceptor.intercept(InterceptorManager.java:875)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.AroundInvokeChainImpl.invokeNext(InterceptorManager.java:822)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.interceptors.InterceptorManager.intercept(InterceptorManager.java:369)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.__intercept(BaseContainer.java:4758)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.intercept(BaseContainer.java:4746)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.BaseContainer.callEJBTimeout(BaseContainer.java:4051)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.EJBTimerService.deliverTimeout(EJBTimerService.java:1199)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.EJBTimerService.access$000(EJBTimerService.java:89)
	at com.sun.ejb.containers.EJBTimerService$TaskExpiredWork.run(EJBTimerService.java:1919)
	at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:511)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1142)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:617)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
```

Scheint was mit JNDI lookup Jdbc Recourcce zu sein, denn das ist das Letzte, was ich geändert habe. Aber wie gesagt lokal klappt das super!


----------



## sti (21. Apr 2015)

Steht doch alles da.


java.net.UnknownHostException: MEINE-iP-Nr:9090: invalid IPv6 address


----------



## stg (21. Apr 2015)

Vergleich mal auf beiden Systemen die JVM Optionen. 
Ggfls starte mal die JVM auf dem Linux, in welcher der GF läuft explizit mit 
	
	
	
	





```
-Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true
```


----------



## OnDemand (21. Apr 2015)

Ja ich weiß, hab die Frage doof formuliert. Woher rührt das Problem? In meiner gesamten Applikation habe ich nicht einmal die IP hinterlegt. Da muss irgendwas in der Glassfish konfig nicht stimmen. Aber was und wo!?


----------

